# CPC-A Remote Externships



## agwashburn (Oct 18, 2018)

Are there any places that offer remote externships for CPC-A's? Looking for some training and coding experience and can't do full time in a facility right now.

Thank you!

Amy Washburn, CPC-A


----------



## Mayzoo (Oct 19, 2018)

Practicode is a possibility that could fit your criteria.  I put it under education on my resume rather than experience though.


----------



## soccerdoc33 (Nov 1, 2018)

Have a look at CCO.us - they have a remote internship that might help! 

Here's a video explaining how their program works: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHif0vuzn1c

Here's the link to the online application: https://www.cco.us/cco-intern-candidate-application/


----------

